# DTh from University of Stellenbosch... Only $3000?



## SynodOfDort (Oct 14, 2013)

I noticed that Dr. Vern Poythress earned a DTh from the University of Stellenbosch in South Africa. Upon further research, I found that it is one of the largest public post-secondary institutions in ZA, and that it has a good reputation in the academic community. Given all this, their tuition is shockingly low, totaling around R28965, or $3000USD. If this too good to be true? Why is tuition so much cheaper in South Africa, Germany, and the like?


----------



## Tim (Oct 14, 2013)

I did my doctoral work at the University of Cape Town*. You are not mistaken about the tuition. As I recall, my yearly (12 month) tuition was about R7000 (i.e., the base amount, which is all the locals need to pay), and the yearly supplement I had to pay as an international student was about R28000. I think what you are seeing here is that the cost is lower because post-secondary education has been made as accessible as possible in that country because South Africa is "less developed" as a nation.

I just checked the link you provided, and there may be an international supplement on top of that figure, but still....

As for Germany, it is probably a European socialist kind of thing. I understand that tuition in Norway is free.

*it was not in theology.


----------



## SynodOfDort (Oct 14, 2013)

Tim said:


> I did my doctoral work at the University of Cape Town*. You are not mistaken about the tuition. As I recall, my yearly (12 month) tuition was about R7000 (i.e., the base amount, which is all the locals need to pay), and the yearly supplement I had to pay as an international student was about R28000. I think what you are seeing here is that the cost is lower because post-secondary education has been made as accessible as possible in that country because South Africa is "less developed" as a nation.
> 
> I just checked the link you provided, and there may be an international supplement on top of that figure, but still....
> 
> ...



 Neat! I would definitely look @ South Africa as a strong possibility for post-secondary education. It looks like they have another R1000 in fees for Int'l students per annum, but the total is still a fraction of what Westminster-Philadelphia charges for PhD modules (about $800/credit hr.)


----------



## Tim (Oct 14, 2013)

I am not sure I would recommend Stellenbosch if your goal would be to study at an institution with strong reformed theology. It may have been this way in the past, but in my time in South Africa, I have not ever heard it recommended for its conservative stance (it may not be out-of-control liberal, though, I am not sure).

I would very much recommend Stellenbosch if your goal is to study in one of the most attractive university towns in the world. Stellenbosch is a _very_ nice place to live, great rugby culture, only 45 minutes from Cape Town's beaches, in a wine region, lots of hills and mountains around, superb climate, etc.


----------



## SynodOfDort (Oct 14, 2013)

Tim said:


> I am not sure I would recommend Stellenbosch if your goal would be to study at an institution with strong reformed theology. It may have been this way in the past, but in my time in South Africa, I have not ever heard it recommended for its conservative stance (it may not be out-of-control liberal, though, I am not sure).
> 
> I would very much recommend Stellenbosch if your goal is to study in one of the most attractive university towns in the world. Stellenbosch is a _very_ nice place to live, great rugby culture, only 45 minutes from Cape Town's beaches, in a wine region, lots of hills and mountains around, superb climate, etc.



Since I am interested in a research program, I suppose an institution with a Reformed stance is not pivotal. (As long as my dissertation won't be outrightly rejected for being too evangelical, I wouldn't mind, that is. ) 

But your description of Stellenbosch makes me want to study there even more! Doesn't sound like I would mind going over the required residency of 6 mos...


----------



## Tim (Oct 14, 2013)

Well, if those are your goals, feast your eyes on this...


----------



## SynodOfDort (Oct 14, 2013)

Ah hem. I wonder if there will be any teach positions available @ Stellenbosch. I think I will finish the 3 yrs. of residency on campus


----------



## matt01 (Oct 14, 2013)

SynodOfDort said:


> Ah hem. I wonder if there will be any teach positions available @ Stellenbosch. I think I will finish the 3 yrs. of residency on campus




How far along are you in your undergrad program?


----------



## SynodOfDort (Oct 14, 2013)

matt01 said:


> SynodOfDort said:
> 
> 
> > Ah hem. I wonder if there will be any teach positions available @ Stellenbosch. I think I will finish the 3 yrs. of residency on campus
> ...



 I am a freshman in college, and my 10 vision for the future will have me graduating with a BA in 2.5 yrs. After that I am planning to enroll (Lord willing) in Westminster Theological Seminary's MAR program (Theological Studies emphasis) and then in Wycliffe Hall, University of Oxford's MPhil in Church History program. This would place me at a position to study for a DTh in around 5.5yrs., which I am thinking would either be in the history of OT interpretation or the history of apologetics. 

 I hope this doesn't seem like I am planning to far in the future!


----------



## kvanlaan (Oct 14, 2013)

Studying in Africa is great, but when I went to UNISA for my MBL, it was very British in nature so far as the study was concerned (that is, heavy on theory, low on application, where the US seems to be the other way round, almost completely 180 degrees different). Beautiful place, lovely people, dangerous as all get out.

PS - did not finish my MBL, went on safari with my father in law instead and did so precisely because I had only spent about $2000 on the degree vs. a once in a lifetime safari in Namibia where I took a gold medal blesbok, a silver medal oryx, and a couple of warthogs. Same scenery as above, but without all the buildings getting in the way of a clear shot! Yes, it was worth it.


----------



## Hamalas (Oct 14, 2013)

kvanlaan said:


> Studying in Africa is great, but when I went to UNISA for my MBL, it was very British in nature so far as the study was concerned (that is, heavy on theory, low on application, where the US seems to be the other way round, almost completely 180 degrees different). Beautiful place, lovely people, dangerous as all get out.
> 
> PS - did not finish my MBL, went on safari with my father in law instead and did so precisely because I had only spent about $2000 on the degree vs. a once in a lifetime safari in Namibia where I took a gold medal blesbok, a silver medal oryx, and a couple of warthogs. Same scenery as above, but without all the buildings getting in the way of a clear shot! Yes, it was worth it.



Soooo, not to derail the thread. But when you say "dangerous" what exactly are you referring to? (I.e. petty crimes, political uprisings?)


----------



## kvanlaan (Oct 15, 2013)

Carjacking, murder, assault, rape, but not everywhere. I was in Midrand wanting to go to Joburg for a day and an evening and told to stay away for this reason.


----------



## Tim (Oct 16, 2013)

There are areas of the country where it is very dangerous for a white person.

I found that the warnings about violent crime had a tendency to make a person not want to go to South Africa. If one visits website-reviews for ex pats visiting and living in South Africa, it will skew your thoughts about the country to the point that you will think it is so utterly violent that no one should want to live there. My suggestion is that one take reasonable precautions as in any city and go anyway. 

Before I went, I worried about this aspect, but when I arrived, I saw that my perceptions had not been well balanced. I lived in a nice area of Cape Town, and went running or walking alone after dark almost every night. I knew that people had been mugged on the same walking-to-school routes as I used, but I never feared for my own safety.


----------



## JoannaV (Oct 16, 2013)

When my female friend visited a friend in Stellenbosch, she had a great time but they would not let her out alone due to the risk of muggings.


----------

